# Swapping LEAF/eNV200 CHAdeMO Plug/Type 1 for a CCS2 in conversion



## Isaac97 (Jun 3, 2019)

Only if you then make some sort of CCS to CHAdeMO adapter (practically impossible).

CHAdeMO and CCS are both complicated and very specific, they can't just be swapped. eNV200 only supports CHAdeMO so you're stuck with that until some progress is made on a DIY solution.

-Isaac


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

The issue is not the connector - it's the electronic logic which controls the power. You could change the connector but the Nissan bits would still not talk to a CCS Combo charger, as Isaac explained.


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

Damn, I thought all the chargers were now standardised, just that the plugs were different, hence why you could get adaptors to just plug one into the other.
That's poo.


----------



## Isaac97 (Jun 3, 2019)

Very poo.
AC charging is pretty standardized, but DC is not (mostly because the power levels are higher, and so lots more safety is needed). 
CHAdeMO has 3 digital signals and CAN bus--not too bad.

But CCS had to overcomplicate everything - they have a full network stack communicating over one of the J1772 signal wires. So basically you need a small computer on each side to make CCS work.

If an open-source CCS system ever appears, I'll probably work on a CCS to CHAdeMO adapter.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Scotty274 said:


> Damn, I thought all the chargers were now standardised, just that the plugs were different, hence why you could get adaptors to just plug one into the other.
> That's poo.


While North America and Europe use different connectors for what is presumably otherwise the same CCS standard, that CCS control standard is still very separate from CHAdeMO. The adapters are intelligent devices.


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

brian_ said:


> While North America and Europe use different connectors for what is presumably otherwise the same CCS standard, that CCS control standard is still very separate from CHAdeMO. The adapters are intelligent devices.


So hear me out here,could I hard bolt the adaptor to the car and just hide the Chademo in the guard?


----------



## Isaac97 (Jun 3, 2019)

Yes, if there was such an adapter.
EVGo does basically that for their Tesla/CCS/CHAdeMO combo station - they have a CHAdeMO to Tesla adapter and the CHAdeMO plug usually sits inside the adapter.


----------

